# Some fishy shots



## holoublahee (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome shots! What camera are you using?


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice macros! That baby pleco one was cool as hell. He's still kinda see through. That danio looks damn nice as well. The contrast and vibrance in the betta shot looks amazing. The specks in the water kept throwing my eyes off though.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

holoublahee said:


> Awesome shots! What camera are you using?


Thank you holoublahee 

Shot number three was shot with a Canon 5DMKII the rest were shot with a Canon 50D. The high mag macro shots were with the MP-E65, the rest were shot with a Sigma f/2.8 150mm macro. A flash was used in all shots, high mag was the MT24, the others were shot with the MT24 or the 580EXII.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Scars said:


> Very nice macros! That baby pleco one was cool as hell. He's still kinda see through. That danio looks damn nice as well. The contrast and vibrance in the betta shot looks amazing. The specks in the water kept throwing my eyes off though.


Thank you Scars 

The specks are the fine air bubbles from the air diffuser.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

How do you like the mp-e65? Ive heard its a very hard lens to master.


----------



## MiniFishRoom (Mar 23, 2012)

Cool shots


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Scars said:


> How do you like the mp-e65? Ive heard its a very hard lens to master.


It is a love/hate relationship :hihi: the tech in it is very old. The new cameras out strip its ability (post pros helps a lot) I really wish that Sigma would make a lens like it using the tech in the f/1.4 50mm. I have one of those and it is an awesome lens.

The 65 has a very steep learning curve. I handhold 95% of the shots I take with it. Even the beat of your heart throws the shot off at mag greater than 3:1 so you learn to trigger between heart beats. It took a solid month of using it everyday (200-400 shots) before I started to get passable shots. That was three years ago.

But it is the only game in town for quality hi mag in the field, a bellows rig just does not cut it for slogging through the swamp :hihi:


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

MiniFishRoom said:


> Cool shots


Thank you MiniFishRoom


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

lol i dont wanna imagine carrying a bellows while hiking about lmao. I may rent one sometime, but its definitely something i wanna try before I buy.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Scars said:


> lol i dont wanna imagine carrying a bellows while hiking about lmao. I may rent one sometime, but its definitely something i wanna try before I buy.


That's a good idea. Make sure to get a flash to use with it.


----------



## Scars (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah man for sure. Im using a neewer tt560 and a canon 430ex for now.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Great shots Scars. Love the macro shot of the eye. Froggy slightly resemble a baby snapping turtle.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

Scars said:


> Yeah man for sure. Im using a neewer tt560 and a canon 430ex for now.


I'm going to pm you some info when I get home.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

cichnatic said:


> Great shots Scars. Love the macro shot of the eye. Froggy slightly resemble a baby snapping turtle.


Thank you cichnatic


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry meant to say Thunder nice shots! :icon_bigg


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Jan 15, 2013)

cichnatic said:


> Sorry meant to say Thunder nice shots! :icon_bigg


 Thank you


----------



## redsea (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice!

I especially love that Danio, it is so cool!

Is it a variant of the Zebra Danio?


----------

